
Report: 39% of Game Developers Working on AR/VR Headsets – Road to VR - evo_9
http://www.roadtovr.com/report-39-game-developers-working-arvr-headsets/
======
onion2k
Are those games being optimised for VR, designed for VR controllers, and are
getting VR-specific gameplay elements? Or are they simply written to include a
VR headset as a display option? The first would indicate game developers are
betting on VR being a big deal. The second would simply be developers hedging
against their games being labelled as incompatible.

